# Disturbingly Graphic...!



## thunderkitty

the very scary truth about meat I watched this video and learned the truth behind it all...warning very graphic.....


----------



## mamajessica

I've seen this before. It's right up there with some of the most depressing things I have ever seen. I do try to shelter myself from graphic images because I have a wild imagination, so I recommend that people really consider their own level of sensitivity before watching this.








But it really is powerful...


----------



## Greenie

I cried when I saw that. It was a long time ago, but I actually bawled like a baby. And I saw the DVD version (which is much clearer and larger) so it was even more graphic..

I saw it after I stopped eating meat, but that got me moving torwards no dairy/no eggs...


----------



## `guest`

I'd still eat organic meat. Growing up on a farm, we saw some rough stuff, also lotsa animal sex. I just see it as part of life, not the graphic stuff, but animals being killed for food. I"m not condoning violence or cruelty to animals, but respectful use as food, like wild game or organic beef and chicks.


----------



## rainbowmoon

thanks for posting this. though not the worst I've seen, I really need to watch more of these type of things to get back to my vegan diet. sometimes I think eating meat is more humane than eating factory farmed dairy..I am entertaining the thought of raising our own chickens for eggs.


----------



## thunderkitty

: I thought they were going to pull it before anyone got to see it so I'm glad I was able to touch a few people, it really opened my eyes I know. My conclusion was that there is no reason why we as humans are superior over other living breathing beings that we have the right to bind and torture them to any extent or to have any part in it and that was my personal desicion from the point I saw this on, I have seen other graphic videos on the PETA site and actually if your interested in food issues you should really check out the KFCcruelty.com site and IAMScruelty.com about KFC and Iams pet foods there are many many others but, those are just samples there's also a good one about columbia university: columbiacruelty.com that is also extremely disturbing for me. I guess as a child you're never really left to wonder where the food on your table comes from but, as you age and grow wiser common sense and knowledge of how things really work comes into play. I may only be a young age of 20 but, alot of times I feel like I should be in my 30's because of all the things I've seen in my life and how seriously I force myself to take them. I just feel like America is such a hoax. How dare they call this the land of the free Twenty-seven million, four hundred thousand
animals die every single day in America so that
people can be fed.0: number of aquariums in England that hold dolphins and orcas captive (by popular demand, they're illegal!)
70: number of countries that have banned the steel-jaw leghold trap (still legal in the U.S.), used to catch animals for their fur
100: number of miles wild dolphins can swim in a day
550: number of personal care product companies that DON'T test their products on animals
60: legal length (in feet) of a captive-dolphin tank
6: length (in feet) of cages circus tigers spend most of their lives in
8: average age (in weeks) of "broiler" chickens sent to slaughter
20: normal life span (in years) of a chicken
2,400: number of animals a vegetarian saves in a lifetime
55: number of minks killed to make one medium-length fur coat
26 billion: number of animals killed for food in the U.S. alone each year (9 billion land-based, 17 billion aquatic) Just a few touching and sad statistics, thank you for viewing this post without the harsh critisisms I was partially expecting, I just wanted to let others know for those who are left in the dark and I trully feel that ignorance is the true evil, knowledge is power.


----------



## captain crunchy

Oh yes, "Meet your Meat"... the beginning to my road to veganism....I first saw this when I was about 16 -17 (gosh, it has been around that long! I am 28 now) and it truly disgusted me. I never ate meat again...and it prompted me to become active in many animal rights campaigns and organizations from the tame to groups that are now considered under the Patriot Act to be "terrorist" groups...

The plight of animals (particularly factory farming and animals used for their skin and for our "entertainment") has turned into part of my life's work...

Ya know, I still feel guilty for riding an elephant at a circus when I was like 8. I had no clue of course, but when I think back to that, I feel so ashamed and horrible at the life that animal was probably living...


----------



## TigerTail

i'm sorry, i can't get past the chickens. one reason i keep enough in the backyard to keep us in eggs. i can't participate in that. i can vouch that my chickens are pretty happy; i don't even steal the eggs from under them when they get setty.







and i've been lucky so far in finding extra rooster homes.

wish me luck in keeping to some kind of standards as long as the family is going to eat meat; my 'local' options are a long drive, frustratingly expensive, and hopeless as to supply (for example, paying my 60 bucks a year in advance to be able to get a pastured turkey.) i don't love the death these animals get, but worse is the life they have to lead.








does anyone have any info about the turkeys at wild oats? that is probably my best and only bet to minimize the cruelty this thanksgiving.







(not to make any vegetarians sick thinking about it, but better minimized than to just say 'wtf, it's not perfect' and encourage the cruelty further, right?) i hope no one is offended by me asking in this thread. (i feel like i'm going into the circ forum asking for info about anesthesia for my kid's circ to make it 'not as bad'. forgive me, i'm trying. i may go veg again yet.)

susan


----------



## thunderkitty

SuseyBlue I understand for those who still eat meat and are carful where it comes from. It doesn't work for me because I'm just too disturbed by the thought, but for those who do still continue it some part of me would hope that they would be cautious. I expect that there will never ( at least in my lifetime) be a ban on eating other animals and their byproducts. I just feel that if you can't change what you eat change where you get it. I'm sorry I don't have any information on freerange meats but, if your at all interested but I hear Tofurky is good and it's a "mock" turkey basicly. Not sure personally.CaptainCrunchy: I just wanted to say that I rode elephants a couple times too when I was young and part of me feels guilty but, mostly just deceived by my parents because they used to be strict vegitarians before my arrival and didn't inform me of anything, still really don't they never really gave a reason for changing, for some reason I find this offensive like they knew all these secrets and changed their minds but, never chose to teach me but, anyways back to the point. I just tell myself that it is a parents job to educate their children on the goods bads rights and wrongs and if they don't they are doing us a disservice. So basicly the best thing you can do is to be the best mom YOU can and educate your children well in the truth so they don't feel the same way when they grow up on all the things you know. Anyways nuff said.


----------



## darkangel090260

ok that makes me happy we raise our own meats and stuff.


----------



## kaydee

I've been a veg*n for most of the last 20 years and work for an animal rights organization and *still* can't bring myself to watch Meet Your Meat! Simply knowing people's responses to it is painful enough


----------



## angelpie545

That video was absolutely disturbing. Sick, wrong, disgusting, and a wake-up call. I have been a meat eater for quite some time...but now I am seriously thinking about stopping. I already restrict myself to eating only organice meats..and not eating beef very often, but wow. I was almost moved to tears.


----------



## thunderkitty

I wouldn't say that I believe in recarnation or anything but, sometimes I wonder to myself what if I was born a cow or a chicken and happen to be one born into a factory. Just imagine for a moment if it were you. That's what I've been trying to do and it's just about the worst feeling I could imagine.





















But you know, I 'm still happy about finding this video because I can't imagine myself just going on doing what I had been doing for the last 20odd years like wow, this was just what I needed for a reason to make the change I had always felt somewhat guilty about eating meat but, never trully understood the entire process and now that I do it's the difference of black and white for me and I don't have any room to be in denial about what I'm participating in by purchasing animal products.So I can deffinently say I'm very thankful for this video.


----------



## janellesmommy

This video is just what I needed to go vegan again. Which is really great for me because when I am vegan I am thin and healthy









The only difference with organic meat, dairy, and eggs is that they won't be laced with arsenic, antibiotics, and hormones. Organic does not mean cruelty-free.

"On organic and free-range farms, most animals are mutilated without the use of painkillers; kept in filthy, disease-ridden sheds; and forced to endure long trips to slaughter without food or water. There are no humane slaughterhouses-in fact, free-range and organic animals are often sent to the same slaughterhouses that kill animals from factory farms."
http://www.goveg.com/organic.asp


----------



## thunderkitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janellesmommy*
"On organic and free-range farms, most animals are mutilated without the use of painkillers; kept in filthy, disease-ridden sheds; and forced to endure long trips to slaughter without food or water. There are no humane slaughterhouses-in fact, free-range and organic animals are often sent to the same slaughterhouses that kill animals from factory farms."
http://www.goveg.com/organic.asp

I'm really glad that you took the time to post this little known fact! I think it's important to get this fact out to more people as they seem to think organic means something along the lines of small family farm long healthy life huge fields of green grass because it's really become a thing of the past for the animals and people need to educate themselves on the facts not myths the industries try to feed us to increase their sales of these "products" I call animals.


----------



## minkajane

I showed this to my DH and it didn't affect him at all. He just shrugged and said "They're going to kill them anyway."







And that makes it ok to torture them their whole lives until finally you slit their throats or scald them to death while they're still conscious????

I am NOT buying any more meat products from regular grocery stores. I'm going to get them from the health food store where they have organic, free-range meats.

The big problem is DH is a HUGE milk drinker. He refuses to get organic milk because of the cost. Is there any way I can get cheaper organic milk? Would it even matter? I don't know if they treat organic milk cows the same way as regular milk cows. Either way, they're taking away milk those poor baby calves need.


----------



## mum2be

minkajane-Do you have any local farms around? We have one where the cows roam free in the fields all day. The animals are treated wonderfully. All the milk they make is sold to some businesses and at their own farm. You could check there? usually it's cheaper than buying reg. organic milk.

On another note, I too stumbled across this video about 4 years ago. I was a vegan and SOOOOO thankful I was when I saw this. It sickens me. People laugh at me for being a vegan (yes, they really do) and I wish I had a portable version of this movie to shove in their faces every time they did.
It's interesting to see the number of animals' lives I will save by being a vegan. I do sometimes eat eggs for protein when needed, but we buy free-range. After reading the bit on free-range it has me wondering.

But you know what really makes me mad?? The fact that we could replace all our cow pastures used for raising cattle to be slaughtered with grains and soybeans, and with that WE COULD END WORLD HUNGER!!! People know this and yet thousands of people everyday die of starvation. This world makes me sick.

You know what else? Sometimes I dream that all the MDC mamas could take over the world. What a great place it would be...


----------



## janellesmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be*
you know what really makes me mad?? The fact that we could replace all our cow pastures used for raising cattle to be slaughtered with grains and soybeans, and with that WE COULD END WORLD HUNGER!!!

Or how about all the grains and soybeans that are grown for livestock feed? They could be fed directly to people.


----------



## gwen's mom

Quote:

But you know what really makes me mad?? The fact that we could replace all our cow pastures used for raising cattle to be slaughtered with grains and soybeans, and with that WE COULD END WORLD HUNGER!!! People know this and yet thousands of people everyday die of starvation. This world makes me sick.
I would just like to point out that world hunger has nothing to do with the amount of grain farmers are producing. I grew up on a grain and animal farm in Iowa. I can tell you that to this day literally every small town throughout the midwest has a grain elevator and every elevator has a pile of grain, sitting on the ground containing tens of thousands of bushels of corn, beans or wheat. This is excess grain that the elevator simply does not have room to store. Much of this grain will sit on the ground and rot before it is moved. This has nothing to do with production or having enough land to grow grain. We have more than enough grain. However we also have a government that chooses not to find alternative uses for our renewable resources and chooses to withold our bounty from countries that could really use it.

Also, for what it is worth, there are very few cow pastures. That is a romaticized view of farming. The reality is that many of the cows today are fed out on dirt feed lots or in confinement facilities which do not allow for an animal stand on anything but wire (this allows the manure to fall though and funnel into large pits, which are then pumped out and the manure is then spread on local farm land, which smells _so sweet_! These confinement farms cause the land value of neighboring farms and home to decreae because of the threat of water contamination and the terrible stench which surrounds the confinement facility.

MS


----------



## StrawHatBrat

I can't bring myself to watch it.


----------



## thunderkitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwen's mom*
I would just like to point out that world hunger has nothing to do with the amount of grain farmers are producing. I grew up on a grain and animal farm in Iowa. I can tell you that to this day literally every small town throughout the midwest has a grain elevator and every elevator has a pile of grain, sitting on the ground containing tens of thousands of bushels of corn, beans or wheat. This is excess grain that the elevator simply does not have room to store. Much of this grain will sit on the ground and rot before it is moved. This has nothing to do with production or having enough land to grow grain. We have more than enough grain. However we also have a government that chooses not to find alternative uses for our renewable resources and chooses to withold our bounty from countries that could really use it.

MS


I think you need to look at the big picture on all this though because yes this may be wasting grain yes and I'm sure we are but, I dont know that we do have enough grain now to stop hunger and if we go on as we are we never will in the future, quite the contrary we will most likely have a worsened problem as time goes on that results in catastrophies we could never foresee. We may not see it on our lifetime or even our childrens but, do we not care about our future of our people? I don't care if it's my child or my great grandchilds child I don't want them to suffer for anything I had a hand in. it takes up to 22 pounds of grain just to make ONE pound of beef think about that if we skipped the beef pork chicken whatever it is and just went straight to the source we would have 22 pounds of grain still to feed those who need it. Peta has some really great articles on this and how raising animals for food affects us not just in those who are starving without these grains but, also many other ways check it out if you wanna know about it : http://www.goveg.com/environment.asp (there's a panel on the top left corner with a list of different places it affests us that you can click on and learn more that's labeled Enviroment!) Hope this helps see the bigger picture.
Also I want to add that I read recently that as glabal warming is currently going in a little over 100 years we will no longer have ANY cold weather! This may sound good but think about our rivers oceans and naturally warm areas of our world I don't know if I can really bring myself to imagine the suffering this will bring to these countries.


----------



## mamaofthree

I think I get what Gwen's Mom is saying, I mean even now with the animals being eaten we still have LOTS of extra food that is wasted. The whole thing is a sad shameful waste.
We were veg*n for 5 yeras, and slowly started eating meat again. I felt better not eating meat. I think it is time to head down that road again.

H


----------



## rachelmarie

I had heard about this video but I'd never seen it... until now. I cannot describe how completely horrified I am.









And who are these people (farmer's, meat plant workers, etc.) that can do such horrid things as their _job_ every single day? How do they live with themselves?


----------



## gwen's mom

Quote:

I mean even now with the animals being eaten we still have LOTS of extra food that is wasted. The whole thing is a sad shameful waste.








:

Quote:

And who are these people (farmer's, meat plant workers, etc.) that can do such horrid things as their job every single day? How do they live with themselves?
These are people (specificly meat plant workers) who are struggling to get by in this country. Many of them are illegal; finding the jobs that are plentify, earning a meager living and performing tasks which few of us care to think about and would never consider doing ourselves.

I went to grad school at Emporia State University in Emporia, Kansas. Emporia is a mid-sized city situated on I-35 which runs from Mexico City to Minneapolis. The largest employer in town, aside from the university was IBP (Iowa Beef Packing Plant) With 65% of the elementary school children in Emporia identifying themselves as Hispanic, the majority of their parents were working at IBP. From what I was told by the Mexican immigrants who I spoke to there were a multitude of billboards in Mexico advertizing "A Better Life with IBP." These immigrants are doing the same type of work that some of our immigrant ancestors did 100 years ago. Have you read _The Jungle_? If so you know that conditions in packing housing have not changed much in 100 years. Rather the conditions by which we raise our animals has only gotten worse.


----------



## thunderkitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthree*
I think I get what Gwen's Mom is saying, I mean even now with the animals being eaten we still have LOTS of extra food that is wasted. *The whole thing is a sad shameful waste.*
H


I think everyone can agree on that one! I wish there was some sort of system to utilize what is unneeded or unused but, I just still feel like in the end that wouldn't be enough to resolve the entire starvation problem. But every drop in the bucket has a part in filling it. I know I'm a real stickler in my house about not chucking food we don't eat because it honestly does make me think about all the people who wouldn't dream of having a hot fresh meal 3 times a day and I don't ever want to take that for granted as if I somehow deserve it more then them, or as if I somehow have the right to waste it.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Didn't watch the video clip because I'm too damaged by Diet for a New America . John Robbins paints painfully vivid pictures that made even my DH give up animal products. I cannot participate in this. I'm glad that someone posted that organic doesn't mean cruelty free. I think it's also important to not that while they SHOULD be free of hormones, antibiotics and other crap a ridiculously high number fail to pass FDA testing and AREN'T YANKED OFF THE SHELVES. I also don't personally believe that animals were put here for my consumption. I had to add meat into my diet dealing with dd's allergies (to beans, soy and most nuts) and I have never felt worse. Thanks god we have resolved her allergies.


----------



## suprgrl

I was raised vegetarian for health reasons and have been sheltered/ignorant of the cruelty side of it all. It is really eye opening and VERY disturbing. My DH and I are practically vegan, but that really motivates me to go vegan all the way, or get my eggs from my friend whose hens are all named. She even knows all their personalities and group dynamics! There are about 20 of them running around on her farm! I emailed the link to some friends/family who I know will also spread the word. Thanks.

Ronna


----------



## phoenixrisen

I'm really late to this thread, but I just saw the clip. There's just not words...
I'm wondering, has anything improved since this was made? Is this currently what these animals endure?


----------



## thunderkitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoenixrisen*
I'm really late to this thread, but I just saw the clip. There's just not words...
I'm wondering, has anything improved since this was made? Is this currently what these animals endure?

You know I wish I could say there had been improvements, but from what I know and from what I read there really hasn't been. PETA fights constantly for improvements on lots of different causes involving animals and animals for food is one of them. I guess all I can really say to anyone who really feels moved and is at a loss on what to do or how to make a difference is that PETA has alot of causes and if you join there newsletter and or check out there site (peta.com) you can learn alot, about just about anything involving animals. Even if it's just a little bit or even just gaining knowledge. For instance they give you information about specific companies so that you can personally write them and tell them you plan on boycotting them because of there cruel practices. It's not a big difference but, it's your difference and if you can save suffering then it's all worth it in the end. I've personally switched to a vegan diet and feel great. I just felt like it was my duty. And even if your stores don't carry alot of vegan items if you request things and they sell ( which they are selling alot better recently based on statistics and poll findings on vegetarian population increases) you really do have a choice. Not to mention all the online stores that sell vegan food and catologs also. Anyone who really wants to know how they can switch there diet should visit this site. It has alot of stuff, recipies and you can get a free vegetarian starter kit! Which I can say personally is very good. If anyone wants any other info or just to talk about this subject feel free to email or PM me, I know it can be a little overwhelming at first to recieve all this info and not know how to proccess it all.


----------



## Circledancer

Greetings!
I fell apart too when I saw that video, and was not able to watch all of it. My imagination is good enough.......so any extra stimuli is kinda bad for me!

I have stopped eating meat, and am working on being vegan. I do have a fabulous husband though that is definately a carnavore....and it is hard. I will have him make his own meat........it is hard when the family is divided. Any suggestions?
Any families facing this one??
Thanks for the input!
Kelly


----------



## thunderkitty

I sorta have. I'm over at my dm alot and my db lives with her. db still eats meat, though dm has changed due to my findings. The thing that really works the best for me is to just eat at different times, it's pretty simple and then I don't have to look at the meat either. Another good tip is to get some really good cookbooks and offer to make the person in question a good hearty vegan meal. You never know, he may really like it and rethink things a little.







I did this the other day when I made a big veggie pot pie with soysauce marinaded tofu strips, mixed veggies, gravy, and a margarine pie crust just like you would expect from a pot pie, it was really amazing and I think my brother was really impressed.







It works well to show them alternative meals to what they're used to before you introduce anything out of their comfort zone, that they're not used to. At least as far as I've seen. So if you want to try feeding him new food make them things you know he would normally enjoy and just tweak them to make them good for the animals too! Good luck, and remember that anything your not comfortable (aka cooking, preparing meals containing animal ingredients , etc) you don't have to do it. All you have to say is no.







Then your husband will see how strongly you feel for this cause and hey, maybe he'll get it hammered into him enough to change too!


----------



## kalisis

I've wanted to watch this for the longest time, but haven't had the gall to. I grew up raising 4H animals, so I know a thing or two about animals and slaughter. I also have a cousin who used to ride (a horse) at a factory farm. He won't talk about his time there and he didn't last that long - I'm sure having grown up on a ranch it was hard for him to see the differences.

Anyway, I knew there was a reason my son doesn't drink cows milk. I am going to actively try to find somewhere local to start buying my meat. My organic farm doesn't have eggs in the winter (although I'm not sure why...hmmm) but we're already signed up for them for the summer.

Thanks for posting that - I can't say I enjoyed it, but it opened my eyes to a lot of things I just didn't really want to know about.


----------



## yaM yaM

Thanks for posting this.

Activism that surrounds dietary issues is especially loaded/controversial b/c people's eating preferences are so personal/intimate. Many folks are just unable to shift their lifestyle, for whatever various reasons, even though they would like to.

That said, ime, it is the gentle repetition of the Truth (such as this video) that eventually inspires people to brave the change No*Matter*What. Thus, it is absolutely essential to keep talking about this and informing, empowering others with this very liberating knowledge.

Incidentally, there is much valuable info on all the vegan websites about how to go about making the change, once you're ready.


----------



## thunderkitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *May May*
Incidentally, there is much valuable info on all the vegan websites about how to go about making the change, once you're ready.









I know! When I changed over I was so amazed with how much support and information there really is out there. I really hope that people don't get too overwhelmed by the whole idea and give up until they try to google the word vegan. Seriously. You'll realize there are whole networks of vegans out there and even dating sites for pete's sakes, and theres also disscussions forums like the one we're on right now but, for the subject of veganism. SO I hope people are encouraged by this to go check it out!


----------



## yaM yaM

How inspiring, thunderkitty, and good for you!

When I became vegan 14 years ago, there was far, far less information available to newbies - we were pretty much on our own. The internet has made it much easier to learn the way.


----------



## Chanley

Personally I would rather more food go for animals and less for the humans. Humans are what is wrong with this planet.


----------



## lovin'leo

I haven't watched the link, although I think I may have seen it a few years ago. I'm all for getting rid of the cruelty in animal treatment, but I'm also firmly of the belief that humans are omnivores and we do best with some meat in our diets. Probably no where near as much as most people eat, but not none, either. If we were meant to be vegetarian or vegan, we'd have strictly herbivore type teeth.


----------



## thunderkitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovin'leo*
I haven't watched the link, although I think I may have seen it a few years ago. I'm all for getting rid of the cruelty in animal treatment, but I'm also firmly of the belief that humans are omnivores and we do best with some meat in our diets. Probably no where near as much as most people eat, but not none, either. If we were meant to be vegetarian or vegan, we'd have strictly herbivore type teeth.

Okay well, there are quite a few evidence based websites that show otherwise. here, or here, They both show it to be the case that we actually do have all herbivore charicteristics contrary to what you may believe.


----------



## yaM yaM

I was going to reply with what you said, thunderkitty, but I see you've gotten to it already!

Also thought I'd point out to lovin'leo that this forum is not an appropriate place to voice your dissent, per the UA.


----------



## thunderkitty

Especially if it's inaccurate, though I could understand that you may have believed it to be true. Even though it has been proven to be a huge myth.


----------



## thunderkitty

I just wanted to add a quick note and say that i must be psychic cuz everyone keeps telling me I beat them to the punch on saying things!















wish I could find a smiley with a crystal ball lol.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I think it's also interesting that our intestinal tract is much closer to an herbivore's than a carnivore's. Explains why when you cut out meat things go so much more "smoothly!"


----------



## dove

I don't visit this forum usually, but I just wanted to give you all a big hug and sincere "THANK YOU" for posting this. I saw this (film) quite a few years ago and it changed my life. Right now ds is at an age (13 mos) where I feel like dh and I can make a monumental decision regarding his consumtion(or lack of) of animals. While lots of his little friends are running around with those nasty little weiners that come out of a jar (gerber) I just keep thinking "no, that is not right". Anyways, i'm not making a whole lot of sense - it is hard to put into words - but I am just so thankful for the reminder so that my conviction will remain strong. My sweet baby does not need that kind of nutrition or karma!
thank you


----------



## thunderkitty

firefaery, I just about fell out of my chair laughing!














I was just gonna say that my doctor once told me in responce to a problem with gas that it's better out then in, and I just love that philosophy! It's all Smooooth sailing from here LOL









Dove, I completely understand! I don't really know how to put it into words either as to how empowered I feel to say no to the normal american diet. I just have to tell myself that even during the tough patches, my daughter is going to come out of this a happy healthy vegan, who is going to understand the world so much better because of what she's learned. It's just too bad that more people aren't willing to let their children experience a trully "peaceful" (and healthy) meal! I'm happy to say that all food that enters my daughters mouth are foods I don't have to lie or or make stories about the origin of when she gets older and understands. Raising a child vegan, I think is one of the greatest gifts you can give them.


----------



## Nickarolaberry

We're working on the vegetarian thing. Meat, poultry - no problem. However, were I to remove noodles and cheese from the menu, I might have a certified revolt on my hands.... that fake soy cheese is just nasty and the rice milk cheese is not kosher.

Not to mention eggs. It's just about the only protein source my teeny 2 year old will eat.

Okay, work in progress....


----------



## thunderkitty




----------



## thunderkitty




----------



## thunderkitty

BUMP


----------



## Mama2one

We're already vegetarians, but this video has inspired me to start cutting back on our dairy and eggs. With the goal of cutting it out completely down the line. Factory farming is the reason we chose to stop eating meat. It is incredibly cruel what those animals endure. I buy Organic Valley dairy, but I wonder if that's any better than anything else.

Thanks for posting this link. Just reaffirms my commitment to vegetarianism.


----------



## newcastlemama

I just posted a few weeks ago looking for something like this...I am a veg who wanted to know more about animal abuse. I am a very sensitive person though so maybe I will watch with dh and close my eyes if it get too scary. I don't think eating animals is wrong (like if you raised a few on your farm like my grandparenst did...I just hate the abuse of animals)

PS I read free range chicken may only get 4 feet and still be called free range under some regulations!


----------



## newcastlemama

Also, someone just died at a local fosterfarms plant here







Some of the ways people are hurt/killed







at the slaughterhouse is horrible. (I think "fast food nation" has the stories in there) What the other mamas were saying too about world hunger and environment...I became veg for health but will stay because fo those reasons too. Jennifer


----------



## hypnohobbit

Wow! That was disturbing! I have raised my son as a vegetarian- no milk but he does eat eggs and I will do the same for my daughter. The tricky part is going to be weaning him off of eggs. Their father's side is big into meat and very pushy to get ds to eat meats even though they know how I feel about it.







: I am so guilty though, I told myself that I would get back to a vegetarian diet as I don't care for meat very often but I still go for the turkey sandwich and chicken breast. I am a yogurt/milk/cheese junky, too.









I would really appreciate any input on how to 'wean' myself off of animal products. Meats and eggs will be pretty easy. Yogurt, milk, and cheese may be a different story, however. I don't really care for rice milk but I thought maybe I could blend it with cow milk to get used to the taste and increase the ratio of rice milk to cow milk until I can tolerate it-that or ditch cereal! What about pizza and lasagna and ice cream? How does a vegan do it??? Are there decent tasty alternatives out there?

Blessings,
-Cherie


----------



## newcastlemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hypnohobbit*
Wow!
I would really appreciate any input on how to 'wean' myself off of animal products. Meats and eggs will be pretty easy. Yogurt, milk, and cheese may be a different story, however. I don't really care for rice milk but I thought maybe I could blend it with cow milk to get used to the taste and increase the ratio of rice milk to cow milk until I can tolerate it-that or ditch cereal! What about pizza and lasagna and ice cream? How does a vegan do it??? Are there decent tasty alternatives out there?

Blessings,
-Cherie

I find that information makes things really unappetizing. You don't need dairy products (as far as I know) and you'll just find *new* favorites!! I made a vegan chocolate silk pie (vegweb) and I LOVED it (and so did the people at the party I brought it to). Or you make it a rare treat.

I don't like food subsitiutes but, I am loving new things that I didn't eat before (and they are wayyy more exciting than chicken) Vegetable curry for example. www.vegweb.com is awesome and they rate the recipes right on! I also like "Vegan Planet" by Robin Robertson.
There are ways of making the texture and taste of cheese without it. I blened silken tofu, spcies, and spinch and made that the filling for a lasagne. Dh said he couldn't tell the difference!








Also vanilla almond or soy milk is the way to go...rice milk is very watery IMO. You could also buy dairy and eggs from a local farmer whose practices you know about. Jennifer


----------



## Panserbjorne

I personally think that dairy is one of the most cruel products. Besides the obvious problems (mastitis/bacterial infections/oversupply/high lactose load/hormones (even in organic!)/non-species specific milk/pasteurization- I could go on....the biggest problem for me is the separation of mama and baby. Oh, and the "disposal" of male calves. I just can't participate in that.


----------



## Gale Force

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
I personally think that dairy is one of the most cruel products. Besides the obvious problems (mastitis/bacterial infections/oversupply/high lactose load/hormones (even in organic!)/non-species specific milk/pasteurization- I could go on....the biggest problem for me is the separation of mama and baby. Oh, and the "disposal" of male calves. I just can't participate in that.

I agree with you firefaery. Of all of the animal I eat, dairy bothers me the most for the reasons you list, particularly the separation of the calf from the cow.







: because I am drinking milk right now.

And as one of the two or so unconverted omnis who have posted on this thread, I didn't watch the film. But I have no problem watching the slaughter of the animals I do eat. Most grow up a couple of miles away.

I thought Chanley's comment was one of the funniest I've read in a long time. Let me quote it just so that I can laugh again:

Quote:

Personally I would rather more food go for animals and less for the humans. Humans are what is wrong with this planet.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Amanda: It's an interesting point when you think about it. Humans are the reason that alot of these animals even exist! We have corrupted our environment in ways most people don't even realize. When was the last time you saw a cow or a chicken roaming in the wild? WE MADE THESE ANIMALS! A good friend of mine (vegan) has long said that if she were to start eating animals (not likely-it's been 19 years) she's be eating venison, buffalo or elk-things that are supposed to be around-the actual wild game. I'm not sure I agree with the whole-give the food to animal, people are what's wrong here...but I will say we got ourselves into this situation. It's all very weird.


----------



## morning glory

There are wild cows...they are just in big trouble because we destroy so much of their habitat and make it nearly impossible for them to live in the wild.

http://www.montereybay.com/creagrus/wildcattle.html

Also wild chickens and turkeys and pigs...

All of our domesticated animals had to come from somewhere after all. And realistically I think given the time and space to do so most of our domestic animals would survive in the wild and revert to look like their wild ancestors within several generations.

But it is a little on the bizarre side the way we feel the need to breed animals for a particular result. Look at all the breeds of dogs...or ever more strange goldfish.

Casey


----------



## morning glory

Quote:

Also thought I'd point out to lovin'leo that this forum is not an appropriate place to voice your dissent, per the UA.
I don't think it is violating the UA to disagree in a respectful manner.

Casey


----------



## Panserbjorne

I guess that's what i mean...those are NOT cows as we know them. And yes there are wild turkeys, but wild chickens aren't the things that we think of as such and NOT what you purchase in a grocery store. Same with pigs. I wish we would stop the ridiculous breeding and just leave them in peace.


----------



## thunderkitty

Okay for all interested in infomation about coverting I will give you a few links to check out. vegfamily (these people have a fun forum and tons of info just for vegans, even product reviews!) , vegcooking (this is a huge awesome cooking site from PETA that is also all vegan), vegetarian group for march on mothering (this is a great place to talk to other mommas and it gets LOTS of responces so check it out!)and for all who don't know this starts over every month so next month it'll be aprill vegetarian group and so on just watch for it when the months end, vegweb (mentioned already on this site but, for all wondering this site is a goldmine of recipes and reviews are posted by those who have tried them.), also I will tell you to check out PETA...I know I know they get alot of bad rap from folks for their videos and yes this one is one of theirs BUT they also have lots of info on reasons to go vegetarian and all the info you could ever need on animals rights, dietary, shopping, different industries,etc. Even which companies test on animals so please anyone wanting to know more or even those who are just curious check it out! You'll be glad you did, just be careful about videos if your not sure of your tolerance it's more then fine to just READ about stuff too. Okay so after talking everyone's ears off I will also add that you should order as many vegetarian starter kits as you can just google it (peta has one but, many other companies also do) as this will give you much of the needed info and recipies too.







If you need anything else feel welcome to contact me by PM if your not comfortable posting on here for any reason I will do anytihng I can to help someone out if it is possible for me to do so.


----------



## hypnohobbit

Ok, now I am really PO'd at WIC! We are living off of a really meager income to allow me to be a SAHM while I am finishing school. This means I get help where I can and I don't receive food stamps or anything but I do receive WIC. For a breastfeeding mother of an infant less than 6 months and a toddler of 3 years, this is what WIC provides as a one month supply:

10 _Gallons_ of milk
5 _Pounds_ of cheese
4 _Dozen_ eggs and
26 oz. of canned light tuna

I had no idea of such inhumane practices, I knew things weren't pretty but I was shocked and horrified by what I saw on that video. I can't even open my fridge now without disgust! My mother made pot roast today and I saw the bloody meat in the pot and I don't know if I wanted to puke or cry. She refuses to watch the video, she isn't ready to go without meat or dairy. How tragic that those baby cows are ripped away from their mothers and shoved in tiny stalls to become veal and look how the industry is being supported! 10 gallons of milk and 5 lbs. of cheese for a little boy and his mother! And the offer no options for soy milk! Good thing ds is allergic to dairy!








:







:







: How can we make a stand against WIC? And where do they get their funding? Sounds like they are keeping the dairy farmers in business.


----------



## thunderkitty

Hypno I am feeling for ya, I used to be on WIC too (and probably still should be) but, since I went vegan I didn't feel like getting a speech from someone who doesn't know jack except where there paycheck comes from. But, I do know that they ask in their dietary forms whether you are on any kind of dietary restrictions and vegan and vegetarian are listed on there and seperately so apparently they have some kind of protocol. I have a lady up at WIC that I used to actually enjoy going to that was young and very kind that I may try to call tomorrow to see what vegans qualify for. I am guessing it will be juice, beans, peanut butter, and maybe an exception I'm really not sure. but, even juice concentrates get expensive so a little help never hurts as long as you're not getting harrassed.
It really is disgusting though to think of all the dairy they supply... not to mention formula for young mothers who never even try to breastfeed. I think formula should be by perscription only, that would get people thinking. Anyways enough venting about that. I will post again after I talk to her if I remeber to call.


----------



## hypnohobbit

Thanks for all of the great links, I have them all bookmarked and have already started signing petitions, lol. I have checked out some vegan recipes and I am not too fond of soy and tofu but I have found some recipes that look really good. I really think it will help me make the switch! Thanks! Hopefully it will help my mom to make the switch, too.


----------



## thunderkitty

hypno have you tryed almond milk or maybe even grain milk? They have so many kinds now I bet there are others I haven't seen. Also I just wanted to say I'm not a huge fan of the plain taste of tofu but, when used properly tofu can be amazing like silken tofu is awesome for ice cream and I haven't tried it yet but cheesecake with it is supposed to rock.. One thing I always tell people to try is TVP (texturized vegtable protien) it is basicly dehydrated soy protein..now I know this doesn't SOUND good but, it rocks! And it is soo cheap, I can get it at my grocery store(and I live in North dakota, trust me very main stream) and all you do is boil a cup of water and add a cup of TVP till it sucks up the water, I'd say just a few minutes then add the sauce as you would beef maybe a touch less so it isn't runny and stir till the sauce is warm, voila! I love using this for sloppy joes it's a really fun 5 minute meal and I can serve it to anyone without them knowing it isn't beef, try it sometime.


----------



## cjuniverse

I watched the video, and was brought to the verge of tears. I was a vegetarian for 3 years, a vegan the final year. I resumed eating dairy first, then meat not long afterwards due to emotional and convenience issues.

Had a cancer scare that last year that left me hospitalized for rectal bleeding and gastro-intestinal distress. I was told by doctors my diet was to blame. Being young and trusting, I took their advice to re-incorporate animal products back into my diet, as they insisted the bleeding was due to irritation from 'too much roughage' (they never actually discovered the source, despite subjecting me to a sigmoidoscopy among many other invasive procedures).

Truthfully, I was glad to be given an excuse to eat 'normal' again. I was disappointed by both the failure of veganism to keep me slim (I gained 30lbs that year, though other factors contributed), and the constant vigilance I had to maintain in order not to consume animal products (accidentally ingested them on countless occasions). I was also perpetually tired and irritable and just plain exhausted from the whole ordeal.

So I gave up. Completely. Despite knowing veganism is safe, healthy, and morally just. Watching this video (which managed to somehow escape my attention the first time around) has once again opened my eyes and heart to the plight of these innocent beings, and I can no longer be blindly complicit in their horrible suffering.

Today I begin the journey back to dietary ethics. To veganism. It will be difficult and inconvenient, but what's a bit of challenge compared to life on a factory farm?

In short, thank you. For advocating for those who cannot advocate for themselves, and for giving me the courage to care again.









GO VEGAN.


----------



## momo7

It's very sad. What it makes me want to do is raise my own meat and make my own dairy products. At lest then I KNOW how it has been taken care of. My problem with this video is that I can't imagine how people can be so cruel to a creature that is defenseless to begin with. But then nothing really suprises me about human nature. Look what people do to their fellow human beings when they are unwanted or become a burden.


----------



## thunderkitty

Cjuniverse I am very happy to hear that you want to begin again in veganism. I am also very sad to hear you went through all that you did with doctors. It's trully amazing that a doctor can on one hand tell you to eat meat but, then when someone starts to suffer health issues as a result of meat(high cholesterol, diabetes, etc.) suddenly they are telling you to cut back on meat. Why don't they just advocate cutting back or finding other (healthier proteins) to begin with then? I'll never understand how doctors can care so little for the people themselves and so much for larger less relevant issues like what their superiors tell them to do.


----------



## thunderkitty




----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Oh yes I've seen this beofre...very sad. I've been a vegetarian for awhile now and when I saw that for the first time it gave me *another* reason NOT to eat animal products.


----------



## Maggies*Mommy

I couldnt even get past the first few frames of the video. Plus, my 20 month old is sitting here with me and she doesnt need to see that.
We became vegetarians a few months ago(for health reasons), but now I have another reason.
I grew up on a dairy farm(we also had a butcher shop)-granit, our methods and practices were nothing like this. Our animals were well taken care of-but, in the end they were still slaughtered. Very sad.
I cant even imagine what the rest of the video looked like. I was just getting ready to make myself some breakfast, but, I have seriously lost my appetite and feel like throwing up.


----------



## moonfirefaery

How old is that footage?


----------



## my4magpies

That was really sad...









I don't consider myself a HUGE animal lover...I do like them enough and would never wish an animal harm, but, man, that is so incredibly sad...I couldn't even watch it all.


----------



## BinahYeteirah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickarolaberry*
We're working on the vegetarian thing. Meat, poultry - no problem. However, were I to remove noodles and cheese from the menu, I might have a certified revolt on my hands.... that fake soy cheese is just nasty and the rice milk cheese is not kosher.

Not to mention eggs. It's just about the only protein source my teeny 2 year old will eat.

Okay, work in progress....

This is a rather old post, but I just wanted to say that you have my support. I was strictly vegan for about 5 years, but it became much harder once I started keeping kosher as well (and it's even worse now that I've moved to Australia). Now I can only call myself vegetarian, and I struggle every day with reducing my consumption of animal products. Keep on!


----------



## Canadianmommax3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawHatBrat*
I can't bring myself to watch it.

me either


----------



## Greenie

Straw Hat and Canadianmomma, why eat meat if you can't face where it comes from? (Just want to know.. My DH is the same way)


----------



## art4babies

I am scared to watch it. I will force myself if I need to go raw (I am awaiting diagnosis for a potentially terminal disease), but I don't know if I can handle it right now. I can't imagine - I know there are more "humane" ways to kill livestock (i.e., kosher - ?), but they are not always "economical."


----------



## Panserbjorne

I'm pretty sure kosher is actually less humane...somthing about no anaesthesia...can't seem to remember right now.


----------



## art4babies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I'm pretty sure kosher is actually less humane...somthing about no anaesthesia...can't seem to remember right now.

Less? Really? I didn't realize they used anesthesia for regular animal farming/slaughter. I was under the impression that it was more, because they have to do it quick so that the meat is clean and doesn't have the released hormones (such as adrenaline) that an animal who knows it is dying releases. I may be quite wrong, but I thought I heard this somewhere.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I don't remember why, but it is something they aren't allowed to do. I just remember reading that kosher is more cruel. Can anyone else say why? You're right, they don't generally use anaesthesia. Maybe it's because they cut the throat so the animal is alive longer? I really don't recall.


----------



## Greenie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *art4babies* 
Less? Really? I didn't realize they used anesthesia for regular animal farming/slaughter. I was under the impression that it was more, because they have to do it quick so that the meat is clean and doesn't have the released hormones (such as adrenaline) that an animal who knows it is dying releases. I may be quite wrong, but I thought I heard this somewhere.

They don't use anastesia. Kosher is generally the same exact meat, only salted.. There are slaughter practices and whatnot that set Kosher/Halal apart..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I don't remember why, but it is something they aren't allowed to do. I just remember reading that kosher is more cruel. Can anyone else say why? You're right, they don't generally use anaesthesia. Maybe it's because they cut the throat so the animal is alive longer? I really don't recall.

I found this that clearly states why Kosher and Halal are more cruel... "Both the Jewish and Muslim religions demand that slaughter is carried out with a single cut to the throat, rather than the more widespread method of stunning with a bolt into the head before slaughter.

Kosher and Halal butchers deny their method of killing animals is cruel and have expressed anger over the recommendation."

I think that if you are worried about animal cruelty.....then don't eat 'em. Otherwise, buy family farmed, free range, organic meats.


----------



## art4babies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greenie* 
I think that if you are worried about animal cruelty.....then don't eat 'em. Otherwise, buy family farmed, free range, organic meats.

Yes - if you can afford it.
I think, for those who can't afford it, it might be worth knowing which practices are more or less cruel. It is informative, at the least.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Yup, that's what it was. Thanks for finding it. Sometimes my brain can't sort through things that are stored very efficiently. It was there...


----------



## Nickarolaberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greenie* 
Kosher is generally the same exact meat, only salted..

This is absolutely incorrect.

Kosher meat is slaughtered according to a different method, by a certified shochet (kosher butcher trained in the religious law and practice of it). An animal killed according to this method is then inspected for evidence of disease which would render it unkosher. If any evidence is found, the animal's meat cannot be considered kosher.

In addition, certain parts of the animal's body would not be considered fit for consumption (the hindquarters) regardless.

Further, meat which is approved as slaughtered properly and also fit for kosher consumption must *then* be prepared according to the laws of kashrut (salted and soaked repeatedly to remove any traces of blood...we are forbidden from consuming blood by the Torah).

I am not going to comment on the "less" or "more" humane aspects of kosher and halal slaughter because I do not want to get into a religious debate or religious-bashing here.


----------



## thunderkitty

As far as kosher goes, PETA also has a video of an investigation into kosher, they had done an investigation into the largest kosher slaughterhouse in the united states as a matter of fact. If you wanna see for yourself how "humane" it is check it out here. I assure you there is very little difference in compassion between them ( Or lack there of!) I'd also like to ad that as far as I'm concerned the way that an animal is raised has very little to do with how humane the meat is. Animals that are "grass fed, freerange, or any other coined term used to make people feel less guilty for consuming their product are all just thin cloaks that cover the real issue. These creatures are being sent to the same slaughterhouses as the animals that are raised on factory farms (except of course kosher but, as we already established kosher is no improvement in care) and they are killed by the same hands using the same knives as the others.
If two children were raised in diffrent homes, one was abusive and kept the child locked in their room till they were 3 and killed them and the other family let them out 3 hours a day to eat and poop and kept them in the room the rest of the day (which would be considered freerange) and they were eventually both sent to the same place to have their throats slashed and be chopped while still alive would it really make a diffrence at the end of the day? Of course not we would think that both families were crazy & inhummane! I hate to use the example of humans but, it seems to be the only way to get the point across to some folks.
As far as killing animals is concerned in my mind the only way to do it humanely would be to wait for their inevitable death from natural causes (which isn't actually killing) and by the time that happened their "meat" would be of a "quality" no one would want and to make up for the costs of raising the creature the costs would be extremely high when considering costs for food shelter vetrinary care and anything else they were lucky enough to recieve in their lifetime.
Not to be too long winded (and off topic of course) but, I guess the point is Kosher sucks!







:


----------



## Panserbjorne

Not to worry. This is more about the inhumanity of factory farms and the like. Noone is bashing any religion, we're just simply saying that if you're concerned about the cruelty factor you need to look into how things are done and decide for yourself. If something is killed using kosher standards and you don't like those standards, don't buy it. That's all. It's not about any religion being unjust. At least not for me.


----------



## thunderkitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfirefaery* 
How old is that footage?

You know I'm not even sure on this I do know that it would have to be spread out over a period of time to get footage of all the different animals. If I find out theough I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Gale Force

My steer never walked through a slaughter house. The butcher drove up here, butchered the steer, and then he was taken to the butcher shop for hanging. That's not to say it was exactly humane. I wasn't there so I don't know how it was done exactly, but meeting your death can't be all that great a feeling any way you, er, slice it. I'll go next time and report back to this thread.







:


----------



## Greenie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickarolaberry* 
This is absolutely incorrect.

I know.. I posted it, then searched, realised I was wrong, then posted the article and correct meaning...

Sometimes I'm an arihead.







:


----------



## mama_b

I watched this years ago. It's what inspired me to go vegan. I have tried on and off for years, but unfortunately my health deteriorates anytime I stop eating meat. I don't buy factory farmed meat, but it does bother me that other creatures are killed so that I can eat.


----------



## Greenie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *art4babies* 
Yes - if you can afford it.
I think, for those who can't afford it, it might be worth knowing which practices are more or less cruel. It is informative, at the least.

To me, cruel is cruel. Yes, there's different degrees of cruelty.. But I mean, really.... A dead animal is a dead animal.... It didn't want to die. You're either comfortable with it's death, and your subsequent consumption if it, or you're not.

IMO, if you can't afford "humane" meat, then only eat meat a few times a week (which is much closer to the diet that humans were meant to have anyway) and consume meat that is at least from an animal who was treated well in life...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
Not to worry. This is more about the inhumanity of factory farms and the like. Noone is bashing any religion, we're just simply saying that if you're concerned about the cruelty factor you need to look into how things are done and decide for yourself. If something is killed using kosher standards and you don't like those standards, don't buy it. That's all. It's not about any religion being unjust. At least not for me.

Yep.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gale Force* 
My steer never walked through a slaughter house. The butcher drove up here, butchered the steer, and then he was taken to the butcher shop for hanging. That's not to say it was exactly humane. I wasn't there so I don't know how it was done exactly, but meeting your death can't be all that great a feeling any way you, er, slice it. I'll go next time and report back to this thread.







:

Awesome! I'm all for people slaughtering their own animals. At least you really know what you're eating.

Anyway.. This is an honest question:
*
If you're feeding your children meat that has come from an animal who suffered in life, do you feel that it might adversely affect them? Several cultures around the world feel that you take on the spirit of that animal when you consume its flesh. How do you feel about feeding you children the flesh of a mentally unstable, abused, and unwilling spirit?*


----------



## Panserbjorne

This is what I have struggled with. I go back and forth, but sadly my daughter was FTT until I gave her meat. It changed everything. I tried anything I could think of, but facts are facts. All of a sudden she was growing and she started to get hair (at age 16 months.) I also do far better on meat, though it does gross me out. I'm not here to debate it, it is what it is. I have gone years eating no animal products (and no soy) and much to my chagrin meat always evens me out.

I get my meat from the farm. I do my best to stay away from anything in a market, but I have on occassion had to buy some meat there. It is always organic but that doen't really speak to how it was killed.

I don't know-it may sound corny but we bless our food. We started at someone else's suggestion to try and dissipate the negativity of it. It feels better, like if we're honoring the animal it helps the situation.

I firmly believe that you do get the energy with the meat. When an animal is afraid it produces adrenaline which is deposited in the muscles. When you eat it you consume the adrenaline. That's not good. I know that in some countries they actually torture the animals to get this effect-it's desirable. It is though to increase virility. Horrible. I really wonder if this is one of the reasons we are seeing so much hat eand anger. It is why I try to choose the most humane methods possible and limit my consumption.


----------



## Greenie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
This is what I have struggled with. I go back and forth, but sadly my daughter was FTT until I gave her meat. It changed everything. I tried anything I could think of, but facts are facts. All of a sudden she was growing and she started to get hair (at age 16 months.) I also do far better on meat, though it does gross me out. I'm not here to debate it, it is what it is. I have gone years eating no animal products (and no soy) and much to my chagrin meat always evens me out.

*I get my meat from the farm. I do my best to stay away from anything in a market, but I have on occassion had to buy some meat there. It is always organic but that doen't really speak to how it was killed.*

I don't know-it may sound corny but we bless our food. We started at someone else's suggestion to try and dissipate the negativity of it. It feels better, like if we're honoring the animal it helps the situation.

I firmly believe that you do get the energy with the meat. When an animal is afraid it produces adrenaline which is deposited in the muscles. When you eat it you consume the adrenaline. That's not good. I know that in some countries they actually torture the animals to get this effect-it's desirable. It is though to increase virility. Horrible. I really wonder if this is one of the reasons we are seeing so much hat eand anger. It is why I try to choose the most humane methods possible and limit my consumption.

I'm really glad that you get your meat from the farm. I really try and convince others to do so too..

Saying a blessing insn't corny.. But I don't know how much peace it gives a restless spirit. If it helps, though, more power to ya.

I always felt better after I gave up meat. I'm eating fish now (which isn't really desireable to me) but It started evening me out as well. I've started losing a little weight and having less mood swings. I don't think that fish have the same conciousness that a Mamal does.. So I do feel a little better. Plus I buy predominitley wild caught.

I dunno. We're not sure where we'll be in a few years from now.. I might give up fish with Elias's weaning.. I might not. I have no idea.







For now, he's not eating fish (or any other meat for that matter). I'm not sure how things will be later on in life.


----------



## Gale Force

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gale Force* 
I'll go next time and report back to this thread.







:









:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

I met my meat

*Do not click on that link if you've got a toddler in your lap. There are pictures.*







:


----------



## Jade2561

Wow- this thread got resurrected again. I read this thread about a year ago and it really got me thinking about becoming a vegetarian. I have been vegetarian for 5 months and vegan for 3. What an important video. It really shed a lot of light on things I had no idea about.


----------



## Logan's mommy

I just watched the video linked at the start of this thread, and cried the whole way through it. I will never eat meat again. I had no idea how terribly the animals were treated. Thank you for putting the word out there.


----------



## thunderkitty

I'm glad that this has been "recycled" I was starting to think this thread was getting buried but, its nice that more of you ladies are going to get the chance to see this important video! Don't forget to stop over at the Vegetarian & Vegan Living thread under the Nutrition section if you want help making the change or to ask any questions, there are a lot of great mommas on there that can answer alot of your questions including myself







!


----------



## Ivan's Mom

This video had me crying hysterically and curled in a ball on the floor the first and only time I watched it years ago. DH and I were vegan at the time and knew I had to "bear witness" to this senselessness. We were extreme animal rights activists at the time.

Just reading a few of you comments makes me know that we must be vegan again. We are simple vegetarians now.

Vegan is the only sane lifestyle for us I am sure.

Bless the beasts and the children.

I LOVE PETA. They are no nonsense and they show the truth.


----------



## falcon

Thanks for posting this OP (even though it makes me sad)... I'm so thankful my whole family is veg, it was one of the best decisions we've ever made


----------



## AngelBee

:


----------



## Greenie

Wow.. Just read through this.. Memories!







:


----------



## sunnybear

I've seen videos like this plenty of times, so I don't feel the need to watch it again. I went vegetarian at 14 and vegan almost five years ago...ds is vegan, too. Healthy and humane...


----------



## VeggieJoy

This was the video that convinced me to finally listen to my conscience and go vegetarian. I made myself go to peta.org and watch it. Two years later, and I'm almost completely vegan! I have never felt better. My husband was a hard-core omni until about 8 months ago, when we got to the final scene in "Fast Food Nation" (actual slaughterhouse footage). I've never seen him so upset - since that moment, he's been a passionate vegetarian, and is seriously considering pursuing veganism.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeggieJoy* 
This was the video that convinced me to finally listen to my conscience and go vegetarian. I made myself go to peta.org and watch it. Two years later, and I'm almost completely vegan! I have never felt better. My husband was a hard-core omni until about 8 months ago, when we got to the final scene in "Fast Food Nation" (actual slaughterhouse footage). I've never seen him so upset - since that moment, he's been a passionate vegetarian, and is seriously considering pursuing veganism.

Where is this video? I'd like my husband to see it as well.


----------



## KnockedUpButtercup

OMG it was the PETA videos that sent me into veggie land, as well. It's been almost 5 years, and I'm gradually transitioning to vegan right now.

You can find them on peta.org, I believe.

Holly


----------



## forthebest

Thanks op for posting this! I did the shopping yesterday and bought no cows milk, I'd told my dc beforehand. This is a great move for us but I was panicking what they going to have on their cereal and what would I have in my heavy tea addiction. Well I just had barley cup with soya milk and herb t. I bought rice milk and soya milk. I'm really hoping this will be the start of us getting a more healthier diet together, guess I shall have to put in more effort at cooking( which I seriously need to do) and be more organised with time. We don't eat meat so why we have been drinking cows milk I don't know but I'm going to have to look into vegan recipes for baking without eggs and milk, now cheese has got to go and be replaced with...? I've seen this video a long time ago, it's beyond disgusting how the animals are treated, I'm thinking the only way to have dairy products is to raise your own animals and treat them with respect, I don't even like dairy products so hopefully we are on the way to eliminating them all completely.


----------



## ilikethedesert

I'm glad you posted this! It is horrible, but people need to see it! You give fair warning....


----------



## 3kidsclmr

Thanks for posting. I need this reminder every once in awhile! I bought a free-range turkey for the meat eaters who came over this Thanksgiving- next year, they're going to have to eat Tofurky like the rest of us!!! There is a good documentary on Ingrid Newkirk on HBO that just came out, which had some of the same footage (very briefly). I have been a vegetarian for about the past 15 years, but was vegan for just a very brief time. When I had kids, I started buying chicken nuggets and hotdogs for them- thinking that since they were organic, the animals were somehow treated better. Duh- how can you kill something "nicely"?


----------

